# apples & carrots



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Yes, a horse can eat too many apples - but it would have to be a fair few. Do unripe apples cause colic in horses? They can cause stomache aches in people can't they? But I'd say 5 - 8 apples spread out over the day isn't going to hurt the average sized horse. 

We give our horses 2-3 carrots per day and none have died yet!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I've had my pony get a tummy ache from too many apples... where I used to graze her, the idiot landowners shifted her fence and allowed her to get at their apple tree... needless to say, my fatty of a pony ate as many as she could until she made herself ill.

And I don't think two carrots a day is a problem... if I'm feeding carrots, I generally give em a couple... but I try not to make it everyday... cos when I don't have anything, they'd be put out! I've also met a few snappy ponies over the years who had owners that indulged them, and would snap at your hands looking for carrots... needless to say, I don't bother... my horses are happier with a belly full of hay and hard feed. 
x


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I may give several carrots a day and one or two apples. I'd think too many can cause diarrhea or colics...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well if you fed it to them by the bucket load then they would probably have issues with diarrhoea (sp. ?????) but half a dozen or so plus some carrots should be fine. i would just keep an eye on the horses and if there seems to be any probs stop feeding them so many.

apples and carrots should be like a treat really. i know when i was little a treat meant something i didnt get very often. it should really be the same with treats and horses.


----------



## jdaues (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.
We will limit the apples.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

The other thing to be concerned about is that apples are high sugars. If you had a horse that foundered or was IR I would be inclined not to offer them one.

Our apple tree is "shedding" apples daily about a rate of 8-10, it's roped off so they can't get to it. Each evening after I've put the boys in the barn I go out and toss apples around the huge paddock so they have to hunt for them. I forgot last night and this morning I was late. When I left they were wandering all over the place looking for the hidden treats.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think there should be a limit cause im sure alot is not good so a few a day should not hurt


----------

